# Pick a Quality Rifle and Common Cartridge



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

I thought you guys might like to read this article on my blog. ET

http://wildedtx.blogspot.com/2010/09/pick-quality-rifle-and-common-caliber.html


----------



## gonefishn (Jan 28, 2010)

Great common sense and to the point article! .243 Rocks!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good article ed, I've preached the same philosophy to many a hunter over the years, some grasp it some never will, its whats in the freezer that counts.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Great article and like you I always use the one that I know and can shoot well with.


----------

